# ADA Green Brighty Step 1; worth it?



## NeilW (7 Nov 2009)

Next week I was planning to flood my currently emmersed setup and was going to just use TPN+, but I saw Aqua Essentials had half price ADA gear and wondered wether Green Brighty Step 1 was a better option for the first couple of months?
Thanks,
Neil


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Nov 2009)

ADA Step 1 is essentially just trace nutrients, so if you wanted to follow this way of thinking (starting with trace for first 3 months) then you could either go with Step 1 or something like Tropica TPN (not TPN+) or EI trace mix.  Many would say you're fine to just use a full on fertiliser from the start, as long as you're keeping up with your maintenance.

I think one of the most important things is regular water changes in the first few weeks, and beyond.  Some do daily, some do 3 a week but you have to do it pretty regular to avoid the dreaded algae monster and give everything a good chance of getting going


----------



## JamesM (7 Nov 2009)

I'd skip the costs and go with dry powders from day 1.


----------



## NeilW (7 Nov 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Many would say you're fine to just use a full on fertiliser from the start, as long as you're keeping up with your maintenance.
> 
> I think one of the most important things is regular water changes in the first few weeks, and beyond.  Some do daily, some do 3 a week but you have to do it pretty regular to avoid the dreaded algae monster and give everything a good chance of getting going



Thanks for that, it was just an added 'luxury' I thought I may need whilst it was on the cheap.  What sort of percentage of water should I go for taking out each time?  50% or would 30% be ok?



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> I'd skip the costs and go with dry powders from day 1.



The cost isn't much as its only for a nano and I've already got the TPN+


----------



## CeeJay (7 Nov 2009)

Hi NeilW

I would opt for at least 50% water change as a minimum, to get rid of as much ammonia producing stuff as you can or you'll be staring at a tank full of algae in no time   .

Chris


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Nov 2009)

It's going to depend a lot on your setup, and whether you're starting from scratch, or with "live" filters from another setup.  But yes, a 50% water change on a regular basis isn't a bad thing!


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Nov 2009)

dont forget though....it's half price! it's better than full price eh?   especially when ADA ferts are lean in there contents.


----------



## NeilW (8 Nov 2009)

chrisr01 said:
			
		

> Hi NeilW
> 
> I would opt for at least 50% water change as a minimum, to get rid of as much ammonia producing stuff as you can or you'll be staring at a tank full of algae in no time   .
> 
> Chris





			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> It's going to depend a lot on your setup, and whether you're starting from scratch, or with "live" filters from another setup.  But yes, a 50% water change on a regular basis isn't a bad thing!



50% it is!  I was going to use a filter from a previous setup and I've also been running the tank emmersed for about 4 weeks so the soil should be cycled as well.  I am worried about any trace ammonia however as I've got CRS.



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> dont forget though....it's half price! it's better than full price eh?   especially when ADA ferts are lean in there contents.



I've just taken advantage of the half price with a very nice ADA glass inlet, sadly they didn't have the outlet


----------



## Aqua Essentials (8 Nov 2009)

NeilW said:
			
		

> Next week I was planning to flood my currently emmersed setup and was going to just use TPN+, but I saw Aqua Essentials had half price ADA gear and wondered wether Green Brighty Step 1 was a better option for the first couple of months?
> Thanks,
> Neil



I'd say go for it


----------



## NeilW (8 Nov 2009)

Aqua Essentials said:
			
		

> I'd say go for it



Haha!   
I did go for the tastier ADA lily pipe instead!


----------

